# The Vivarium Magazine



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I have an old copy that I have kept for a long time. It is Volume 8 Issue 6 Sept/Oct and has the special poison dart frog feature. Is this still in print? The magazine not the exact issue.

In it talks about making a natural shoreline viv. It was adapted from the Nature Aquarium World by Takashi Amano. Here are the basic steps:

#1 Add a one inch layer of cat litter clay. Use 100% clay.

#2 Add a one inch layer of sand. Play sand or granite sand.

#3 Add 2.5 inches of pea gravel over what will be the land area.

#4 Add water and a filter that will keep the water moving. Add aquatic and semi aquatic plants.

Here is a picture from the article.











Has anyone tried this? How does it work? Any sugestions?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

*Viv*

Nope vivarium and reptiles magazine merged so no more vivarium mag.
cya


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

i have read that sand is bad for darts and can cause impaction, but don't know from experience.


----------

